# شرح متكامل لطقس سر الزيجة



## ميرنا (29 أبريل 2012)

*سر الزواج  ونحن هنا نحاول أن نكشف جمال المعانى الروحية الإلهية التى تنطوى عليها  صلوات وطقوس السر لنكتشف العمق العجيب الكائن فى كل طقس وحركة وأداء يمارس  فى إتمام سر الإكليل المقدس ...وهدفنا من هذا أن نتمم هذا السر الطاهر بكل  عبادة وخشوع تليق بكرامة السر وقدسيته وحلول الله فيه وعمل روحه القدوس  .....
هذا السر الذى قال عنه الكتاب " هذا السر عظيم " 
 ( أف 5 : 32  ) هو سر الحب الذى أسسه الله فى جنة عدن ثم أكد تأسيسه فى عرس قانا الجليل  وإتحاد الزوجين فيه يشبه إتحاد الله بالكنيسة ..ولذلك فالعلاقة الزيجية فى  سر الزواج المقدس لا تنجح إلا إذا كان كل من الزوجين قد تزوج من المسيح  قبل شريك حياته ( تكريس قلبهم وفكرهم وجسدهم لله ) يتذوقوا العشرة مع  المسيح قبل الزواج وأثناءه وبالتالى يجعل من الزواج جنه عدن مقدسة كقول  القديس كليمنضس .
ما أجمل ما قاله يوحنا ذهبى الفم " إن الزواج المسيحى  هو سر خاص بالأبدية لا يحده الفكر الجسدانى " وطقسه لا يمس العروسين فقط بل  يشير للرب يسوع الذى هو عريس الكل معاً   .
قال أحد المسيحيين " الزواج إعادة تكوين الاثنين فى كيان واحد أجمل وأروع بريشة الفنان الأعظم الروح القدس .







شروط السر الكنسى :ـ        3 شروط  :

1-	قابل السر : وهم العروسين فى سر الزواج .

2-	صلوات السر ومادته : فكل شيء يتقدس بالصلاة والكلمة ( 1 تى 4 : 5 )

3-	الكاهن القانونى : المشرطن .. ولهذا ترفض المسيحية أى زواج بدون هذه الشروط لأنها  زيجات بشرية ليست بالله ولا من الله ...






قبل الحديث عن طقس الزواج لنا بعض الملاحظات :

ملاحظات :

1-	يسبق الزواج قترة خطوبة للتعارف 

2- 	يقوم الأب الكاهن بممارسة السر وهو مرتدى الحلة الكهنوتية أو الصدرة على  الأقل وأمام الهيكل المقدس وقد خلع الكاهن حذاءه من رجليه لأنه يباشر خدمة  قداس كامل وذلك لإبراز كرامة سر الزيجة وانه رابطة إلهية .


3-	 يجب مباشرته فى الكنيسة لأن الكنيسة لها قدسيتها وكرامتها التى تتناسب مع  كرمة وقداسة السر حيث أنها بيت الملائكة وليس من المباح مباشرة السر فى  المنازل إلا فى حالة الاضطهاد وقوانين الكنيسة ( قوانين العسال ) تمنع ذلك .


4- 	صلاة الإكليل لا تكون إلا بين طرفين بك لم يسبق لهم الزواج أما إذا كان  أحدهما أرمل فيكون الإكليل من جل الطرف الثانى فقط أما إذا كان الطرفين  أرمل فلا يكون هذا إكليل بل صلاة تحليل واستغفار ..


5-	لا يعمل  طقس الإكليل فى أيام الصيامات لأنه من غير المعقول أن يصوم العروسين خضوعاً  للوصية كما أنه من غير المعقول أن يصوموا عن الفراش الزيجى طيلة فترة  الصيام وبالتالي تحرم الكنيسة فى أيام الرفاع لهذا السبب أيضاً .



6- 	 إعتادت الكنيسة الأولى أن تقيم صلاة الإكليل بين رفع بخور باكر وبين  القداس الالهى تماماً كطقوس الرهبنة ...فكما أن الراهب يقترن بالرب هكذا  العروسان يقترن أحدهما بالآخر فى الرب ولهذا فهما مستعدان للتناول من  الذبيحة المقدسة كأول عمل يمارسانه بعد عقد الزواج مباشرة ..ومن فوائد ذلك  أن يخشع الناس وينصت العروسين لصلوات الإكليل فينالا البركات الروحية التى  يمنحها الله  لهما فى حياة الزوجية كما كانت العادة قديماً أن يسهر  العروسان ليلة الإكليل فى قاعة خاصة بالكنيسة يقضيان الليلة فى التسابيح  والصلوات .


كما  ان عادة الآباء القدامى المستقاه من سفر طوبيا أن يقضى الزوجان أيام  الأولى فى تسام فوق الحسيات تعميقا للحب الروحى واتحادا بالرب وفيه وتبدأ  حياتهم الزوجية بداية مقدسة ( بيت مبنى على الصخر )
أما علة إقامة  الأكاليل يوم الأحد بالذات لأنه اليوم الذى قام فيه رب ا لمجد من الأموات  وأقام البشرية معه ...فأصبح هذا اليوم  بداية عهد جديد بين الله والبشرة  وهكذا   سيبدأ الطرفين بالإكليل عهداً جديداً فى حياة شركة مقدسة .



7- 	لكى نحتفظ ونتمتع ببركات الزواج وجب علينا ..الابتعاد عن الأشياء الخليعة  التى تحدث فأمر عجيب أن يظن الناس أن حضور الإكليل هو مجال للتنافس فى عرض  الأزياء وعرى الأجساد والزينة الفاضحة متناسين تماماً قدسية السر ومتجاهلين  لكل القيم الروحية غير عابئين بأنهم أمام سر مقدس تماماً كالافخارستيا  والمعمودية ..وأين الخشوع أين ماقاله القديس مار اسحق " الزى الحسن فى  الصلاة ..قف فى صلاتك أمام الله كأنك واقف امام لهيب نار لا تقف بأرجل  مرتخية او  بجسم متكاسل أو بحواس طائشة هنا وهناك ".... 



ونرى  فى الكنيسة اختلاط النساء بالرجال فى الإكليل وهى دعوة لدخول عدو الخير  صراحة بين المدعوين ويجعلهم يسقطون فى خطايا النظرات الشريرة ..وكذلك     الأحاديث فى الكنيسة ..وما يحدث قبل وبعد الإكليل فى الحفلات التى تتم من  رقص وأغنى .. هل هذا يليق بأولاد الله ثم كيف يدخل المسيح فى وسط هذه  الأسرة بهذا الشكل يقول القديس ذهبى الفم " قل لى لماذا تسمح من بادئ الأمر  أن تمتلئ أذان ابنتك من الشوائب بالأناشيد القبيحة وبذلك الاحتفال الذى لا  محل له ؟ ولماذا تهتك أسرار الزوجية الموقرة لماذا ترفض كل هذا ولا تعلم  ابنتك الحياء والحشمة من البدء "
أقول لكم دون ان يتشاءم أحد ان كل زيجة  لا تكتنفها القداسة والاحتشام سواء عند العروسين أو أسرهما فغالبا يتخلى  عنها الوقار المسيحى ويلاحقهما على الأرجح متاعب المستقبل ومفاجئات الأيام  إن لم يكن الجري إلى المحاكم وساحات القضاء ...
وهب انه طُلب من أهل العرس أن ينفق هذه الاموال على الفقراء والمساكين أما سوف يتعللون بضيق اليد وان الظروف لا تسمح ...


فى احتفال زواج اسحق :

 هل استدعى عبد إبراهيم المغنيين هل استعمل آلات الطرب والرقص وكل أدوات  اللهو ...لم يحدث ..ولكنه اخذ رفقة بمفردها ورحل ورافقهما ومعه نفس الملاك  الذى طلب سيده أن يكون مرافقا له حينما غادر بيته ..ولما وصلوا كانت تحمل  بركات عديدة من الله فوق رأسها وتاج من المجد يفوق كل التيجان الأخرى ولقد  تم زفافها وهى لا تلبس رداء من ذهب بل رداء الطهارة والتقوى والضيافة وكل  فضيلة وتم زفافها وهى لا تركب أى مركبة  فاخرة بل تجلس على الجمل الخاص بها  وهى مزينة بكل الفضائل ..






عقد الملاك :ـ 

يأتى الشمامسة بالعروسين إلى الكنيسة وهو يرتلون لحن ابؤورو وكانت العادة قديما : أن يؤتى بالعروس أولا بلحن تين أوأوشت :

1-	إشارة إلى استحضار الله حواء إلى ادم وهو نائم 
(  تك 2 )ولما استيقظ وجدها بجانبه فقال هذه عظم ....فيؤتى بالزوجة أولا حتى  إذا جاء زوجها وراءها وجلس بجانبها يذك رقول الزوج الأول أدم : هذه عظم 

2-	 وللدلالة على أن المرأة إنما خلقت من أجل الرجل ( 1 كو 11 ) وإن عريسها الذى يأتى بعدها كان قبلها

.قال  بعضهم : كما أن حواء صورت من جنب أدم وهو فى سبات النوم وكما أن ذلك كان  رمزاً إلى تصور الكنيسة من جنب المسيح وهو نائم على الصليب كذلك    يؤتى  بالمرأة للدلالة على أنها من جسمه ....وزفاف العروس إلى عريسها بعد أن هيأت  نفسها يشير روحياً إلى زفاف الكنيسة إلى المسيح التى هى الآن تتوقع مجيئه  حتى إذا ما جاء فى مجده تزف إلى خدره السماوى ويكمل اقترانها به ( رؤ 19 )   .


أما الان :   فتمشى العروس على يمين العريس متأبطة  ذراعه الأيمن ويجلسان على كرسيين متجاورين أمام الهيكل من الناحية القبلية  ويكون وجهاهما إلى بحرى وموكب دخولهما يمثل انطلاقهما فى موكب النصرة  بقيادة الرب يسوع نحو أورشليم السماوية وأمجادها العليا ، وعندما يمر هذا  الموكب فى وسط صفوف المؤمنين فهذه شهادة حية عن فرحة الكنيسة ومشاركتها  لأولادها فى المجد " وصديق العريس فيفرح فرحاً ) ( يو 3 ) 
الهدف ليس مجرد  الفرجة على أجساد العروسين وملابسهما وهيأتهما .
إنه أحد خطوات التدشين الروحى والملائكى للعروسين ونحن جماعة المؤمنين مدعوون لمشاهدة حفل التدشين .






*  وجلوس العروس على يمين العريس حسب قول المزمور " جلست الملكة عن يمن الملك  " ( مز 45 ) وهذا هو وضعها الأصلى الطبيعى لأن حواء أخذت من ضلع من جنب  أدم الأيمن وللدلالة على التساوى بينهما ويشير روحيا إلى جلوس الكنيسة عن  يمين الله وإلى سمو شرف الزواج والكرامة التى نالتها إذ صارت من اهل اليمين  .
والمفروض  أن لا بيدأ الكاهن الصلاة إلا بعد التأكد من الهدوء التام  والالتزام من الجميع  بالجلوس فى مقاعدهم فى توقير كامل لبيت الله وسر  الإكليل المقدس 


* يخلع كل من العروسين دبلة الخطوبة من يده  اليمنى ويسلمها للكاهن فيضعها فى زنار وبيدأ صلوات عقد الأملاك والإكليل  ... وكانوا سابقاً يعملون عقد الملاك مع الخطوبة ويسمونه نصف إكليل وهذا  خطأ شنيع لأنه لا يجوز فسخ الخطوبة بعد عقد الأملاك بينما الخطوبة فترة  تعارف قابلة للعدول أو الاستمرار ...وكلمة الأملاك معناها أن كلاً من  العروسين أصبح ملكاً للآخر فى محبة روحية واتحاد جسدى يقول بولس الرسول"
  " ليس للمرأة تسلط .....1كو 7" فجسد كل منهما أصبح ملكاً للآخر وليس له أن يتصرف فيه لأنه ملك شريكه
 ( عب 13 ) 
والالتزام بهذا المبدأ يحفظ للحياة الزوجية نقاوتها وطهارتها وأمانتها واستمرارها  وسعادتها .






* ملحوظة :

يضع الدبلتين فى شريط احمر 

..فاللون  الأحمر إشارة إلى ارتباط العروسين بدم المسيح والمسيح هو الشريك الثالث فى  كل عائلة مسيحية وهو علامة الغفران المتبادل حتى الدم فاتحاد العروسين فى  سر الزيجة يمثل اتحاد المسيح بالكنيسة التى اقتناها بدمه وهو علامة تقديس  بيت الزوجية 

والحرير 

قماش غالى الثمن متين الصنع هكذا  الزواج غالى وثمين وفى نفس الوقت يضع علاقة متينة بين الزوجين لا تنفصم  عراها وعقدة الحرير من الصعب فكها هكذا الزواج المسيحى لا ينفك بسهولة "  فالذى جمعه الله لا يفرقه إنسان " 

والخاتم :

 علامة ظاهرة  معبرة عن رضى الطرفين للارتباط ببعضهما وكما قال فم الذهب "إن الخاتم علامة  الختم المسيحى وإشارة الخطبة وعربون العرس كما انه يشير إلى الحقوق الخاصة  بالزوجة ويدل على الكرامة التى نالتها المرأة لدى رجلها كما يقول الكتاب "  اجعلنى كخاتم على قلبك وعلى ساعدك الأيمن لأن المحبة قوية كالموت " ( نش 8  ) وقال الرب عن زربابل
" اجعلنى كخاتم لأنى قد اخترتك " ( حج 2 ) كما  يدل على انها زينة فى يده وانها ساعده الأيمن فى تدبير المنزل وتربية  الأبناء والتعاون على كل أمور الحياة ...

والمرأة تلبسه

 دلالة على انها فى طاعة رجلها أو كأنه مالك عليها كشيء فى قبضة يده وأنها صارت فى حوزته ....
أما  كون الخاتم من الذهب : فهو للتدليل على قيمة الرابطة الزوجية وامتيازها  ذلك لأن الذهب من أصفى المعادن وأنقاها وأجملها وأغلاها قيمة .






•	يبدأ الكاهن بالرشومات الثلاثة على الدبلتين والعروسين أيضاً كتقديس للشريكين ولعهد المحبة الذى بينهما " باسم ربنا ..نعقد "

ونلاحظ   أن تبدأ صلوات  عقد الزواج باسم ربنا وإلهنا ..لأن اسم الرب يبارك كل شيء  وكل عمل ولأن هذا الزواج مؤسس عل الإيمان بالمسيح لمؤمنين مسيحيين ويكون  على مثال اقتران المسيح بالكنيسة التى اشتراها بدمه وهو مازال يحبها  ويرعاها وحفظها بعد أن بذل ذاته لأجلها وهى تطيعه وتخضع له ..وفى كل رشم  يعقد عقده   ثلاث عقدات  أنه عقد مثلث لا ينقطع سريعا فالذى جمعه الله  ....والعامة  يقولون عن الزواج المسيحى عقدة نصارى أى عقدة لا يمكن فكها  بسهولة إلا :
        (  بالموت – الزنا – ترك الدين )

* فى كل  رشم أمين وأبانا الذى ثم صلاة الشكر ووضع 5 أيادى بخور ورفع البخور وتقال  أرباع الناقوس بلحن الفرح ..ثم تصلى صلاة لعربون الزواج  ( عقد الأملاك ) 

وعندما  يذكر العريس ومعينته يرسمهما فى جبهتيهما مثال الصليب " يا الله الذى جبل  الإنسان  بيديه " وهى صلاة يطلب الكاهن لهما من الله السلام ورباط المحبة  فى شركة الزواج المقدس .







* ثم صلاة على الثياب

 ( البرنس والزنارين ) قائلاً ..نسألك أن تبارك هذه الحلل  ..ويرشم عليهما  بالصليب وبعدها يقول الشمامسة لحن " الحلة الروحانية الملتحف بها ميخائيل "

* الزنار :

 الحزام الأحمر رمز أنهما أصبحا جنديين صالحين ليسوع المسيح يجاهدان جهاد الإيمان الحسن ويمسكان بالحياة الأبدية التى دعيا إليها 
 ( 1 تى 6 : 12 ) 

•	البرنس 

:  يلبسه العريس لأنه أصبح رب البيت يقود أسرته فى صلوات المذبح العائلى  ويقدم هو وأسرته ذبائح شفاه معترفة باسم الرب وشاكرة له وكأنه كاهن الأسرة  والمسئول عنها أمام الله ..نوح قام بتقديم الذبائح لله وتنسم الله رائحة  رضا ( تك 8 ) .وهو علامة النقاوة والعفاف ويشير إلى ثوب الزينة التى ألبسها  المسيح للكنيسة عملاً بقول أشعياء " مثل عريس تتزين بحليها " ( أش 61 ) 

والعريس فقط 

هو  الذى يلبس البرنس لأنه يمثل السيد المسيح فى سر الزواج لأن المسيح هو رأس  الكنيسة والرجل رأس المرأة ، والبرنس رمز للحلة التى التحف بها ميخائيل  رئيس الملائكة ( دا 12 : 1 ) .






طقس صلاة الاكليل 

سميت صلاة الإكليل لأن فى أثنائها يضع الكاهن على رأس العروسين إكليلين وكأنه يتوجهما ملكين فى مملكتهما الصغيرة بيت الزوجية .

- 	يبدأ بالبولس ( أف 5 : 2 ، 6: 1 – 3 ) قبله لحن ( تاى شورى ) وهو خاص  بالعذراء مريم والعروس يجب ان تكون متشبهة بأمها العذراء مريم فى طهارتها  وحشمتها وروحيانيتها وكل فضائلها وتلد للكنيسة بنيناً وبنات يسلكون  ويتشبهون بالسيد المسيح 

-	البولس 

 : فيه ينبهنا الرسول بولس إلى مقومات البيت المسيحى السليم
زوج  يحب إمرأته كنفسه ، وإمرأة تطيع رجلها وبقدر ما يعطى الزوج حباً تعطى هى  طاعة وبالعكس   أنها وصفة رائعة لتماسك واستمرار البيت المسيحى وفيه أيضاً  وصيه موجهة للعريس حتى لا ينسى إعالة والديه وإكرامهم ورعايتهم حتى يأخذ  بركة دعائهم ويجب على الزوجة ألا تمنعه من ذلك .


-	فى أثناء  قراءة البولس يلبس الكاهن والبرنس والزنار والدبلتين ..والكاهن يضع الدبل  فى اصبعى العروسين كعلامة ظاهرة على اتحادهما .. يبدأ الكاهن ويكملاهم .

-	ملحوظات :

يقوم الكاهن بتلبيس الدبل للعروسين

 لأنه وكيل سرائر الله ويده تمثل يد المسيح ولذلك يجب أن يظل الزواج فى  استقرار واستمرار ...وتلبيس الدبلة معناها أن كل منهما أصبح ملكاً للآخر  وليس للمرأة تسلط على ...ويلبس العروسان الدبلة   فى اليد الشمال لأنها  قريبة من القلب حتى يصبح كل منهما قريباً إلى قلب الآخر فى محبة حقيقية .

والدبلتان من الذهب 

   معدن لا يصدأ يدل على عظمة وقيمة الرابطة الزوجية وأنها لا تصدأ ولا  تفسد بسبب التجارب التى تأتى عليها بل تزداد لمعاناً كما أن الذهب يصفى  ويلمع بالنار الشديدة فهى التى تنقيه من الشوائب.

- بعد فصل البولس  يتل الشمامسة لحن بى ابنيفما "لحن حلول الروح القدس " الذى سيحل ويقدس  العروسين ويوحدهما ثم لحن آجيوس الفرايحى وأوشية الانجيل والمزمور والانجيل  ( مز 18 : 5 ، 6 / 127 : 3 ، 4 ) 

( مت 19: 1 – 6 )   وفيه بعض المبادئ الهامة لاستقرار البيت :
1- شريعة الزوجة الواحدة ( من البدء خلقهما ...)
2- الوحدة الكيانية للزوجين ( ويكون الاثنان ..)
3- الاستمرارية فى الزواج ( فالذى جمعه الله ....)

وبعده يرد المرتلون مرد الانجيل

 " هؤلاء الذين ألفهم الروح القدس معاً مثل قيثارة يسبحون الله كل حين بمزامير وتسابيح وتماجيد روحية النهار والليل بقلب لا يسكت "

ونلاحظ فى هذا المرد :    

أن  الذى ألف بينهم هو الروح القدس وكيف ؟ مثل قيثارة ذات نغمات حلوة مريحة  ..ولأى غرض ؟ لتسبيح الله ، وبماذا يسبحون الله ؟ بتماجيد روحية ( مذبح  عائلى )      ومتى ؟ النهار والليل كل حين ، ووسيلتهم فى التسبيح قلب لا  يسكت كالشاروبيم والسيرافيم يسبحون على الدوام .






الطلبة :

يرفع الكاهن الصليب ويصلى الطلبات 12 طلبة ويرد الشعب يارب ارحم .
فيها يسترحم الكاهن والشعب كله الرب لكى يبارك العروسين كما بارك عرس قانا الجليل .

+  ثم يصلى الثلاثة أواشى الكبار ( السلامة – الآباء – الاجتماعات ) ثم يصلى  الجميع قانون الإيمان حى يتذكر العروسان أن زواجهما مبنى على الإيمان  المقدس للكنيسة الجامعة الرسولية الأرثوذكسية فيحفظانه قولاً وعملاً  ويسلمانه لأولادهما كوديعة غالية ثمينة .

ملحوظة :

نلاحظ أنه يوجد بعض الشبه بين قداس الإكليل وقداس الافخارستيا 
( الاواشى الكبار  - ثم قانون الإيمان ثم طلبات مناسبة ..وهكذا ...)






•	الصلوات ( الطلبات ) الثلاثة :

من  اجل وحدة العروسين واتصالهما المقدس لا للشهوة ولكن طلبا للنسل الصالح كما  يطلب من أجل تعاونهما معاً على أمور الحياة وتعاونهما على تمجيد الرب  بسيرة صالحة وأعمال مباركة ..

+ ثم يصلى الكاهن صلاة خضوع " أمل  سمعك واسمعنا .."فيها يخضع العروسان برأسيهما ويضع الكاهن يديه  عليهما  بانسحاق أمام الله .....وفى كل قطعة مرد للشمامسة .







•	مسح العروسين بالزيت :

يصلى الكاهن طلبة على قارورة زيت الزيت ( زيت الفرح .أبو غالمسيس ) ويرشم الزيت فى كل مرة بالصليب ويرد الشمامسة أمين كل مرة 

وبعد الصلاة يدهن العريس أولاً ثم العروس على مثال الصليب ويرد الشمامسة ويصلى صلاة بركة بعد دهن الزيت .

ولدهن الزيت فوائد :

فهو  للتقديس والبركة والفرح والبهجة كما يقول المزمور " مسحت بالدهن رأسى "  وهو مسحة طهارة وعدم الفساد وسلاح ضد الأفكار الشريرة والشهوات الردية وصحة  وشفاء وتجديد للنفس والجسد والروح وكان يستخدم قديماً لمسح الملوك  والعروسان هنا ملكان ..ويشير إلى تدشين الإنسان واختياره أى أنهما صارا  ملكاً للرب .

ملحوظة:

فى وسط الفرح تذكر الصلوات الحياة  الأبدية وذلك ليذكر العروسين أن لا تلهيهما راحة الأرض وملذاتها ومباهجها  عن الحياة الأفضل فى السماء مع الملائكة القديسين "أنعم عليهما أن يكونا فى  أماكن راحة قديسيك "






تتويج العروسين بالأكاليل :

يمسك  الكاهن الأكاليل على مثال الصليب ويصلى عليها هذه الطلبة " يا الله القدوس  .." وفى كل مرة يرشم الأكاليل بالصليب ويرد الشمامسة أمين 

والكاهن  بينما يمسك ويبارك أكاليل الفرح لا ينسى الأكاليل السمائية " أكاليل البر "   وبهذا يذكر العروسين بأكاليل المجد السمائية حتى يجاهدا فى حياتهما ..ثم  يضع الأكاليل على رأسى العروسين ( العريس ثم العروس ) ويقول ضع يا رب على  عبديك ....والإكليل بمعنى التاج والتاج يلبسه الملك فأصبحا ملكين ، ويجب  على كل منهما أن يملك نفسه يضبطها ويمنعها عن الشهوات " مالك نفسه ......"

وبلبس التاج صار كل منهما تاج للآخر " فالمرأة الفاضلة تاج ..أم 12 " والرجل رأس المرأة .
وكذلك نسبة لإكليل الشوك الذى وضع على رأس المخلص والإكليل الذى توجت به أم سليمان ابنها ...نش 3 : 11 

عادة قديمة 

:  وكانت هناك عادة قديمة أن توضع مع الأكاليل على رأس العروسين حلة خاصة  تسمى " اللمط " وهى قطعة من القماش طولها 150 سم وعرضها 40 سم مطرزة  بالصلبان قال عنها القديس ايرونيموس" أنها علامة النقاوة والعفاف " 

جاء  فى ( أش 61 : 10 ) " فرحاً أفرح بالرب تبتهج نفسى بالهى لأنه قد ألبسنى  ثياب الخلاص وشملنى برداء البر مثل عريس يتزين بالتاج وكالعروس التى تتحلى  بزينتها "


حلة بيضاء 

: رمز النقاوة والطهارة محضة إياهما على التحلي بالفضائل الروحية .

+  يقرب الكاهن رأس العروسين إلى بعضهما كرمز للاقتران الجسدى والفكرى   ثم  يرشم عليهما ثلاثة رشومات بالصليب " كللهما بالمجد ..باركهما ..قدسهما .."  بهذه الرشومات الثلاثة يحل الروح القدس على العروسين ويبارك زواجهما  ويوحدهما فى جسد واحد وقلب واحد ..

وبعده يقول الشمامسة لحن اكسيوس ..ولكن يجب أن لا يقول الشمامسة 
" بارك يارب باسمك القدوس " لأن طلبة البركة  اختصاص الكاهن.

+  ثم يضع الكاهن الصليب على رأسى العروسين ويرشم ثلاث مرات وهو يصلى " الذى  بارك أبانا أدم يباركك ..بارك اسحق ..بارك يعقوب ..بارك يوسف "






* الاستلام :


يقوم  العروسان ويقفان أمام الهيكل ووجهاهما للشرق ويتلو عليهما الوصايا امام  المذبح ليكون شاهداً على أنهما اقترنا أمام الرب وعليهما حفظ ما توصيهما به  الكنيسة بفم الأب الكاهن أمام مذبح الله المقدس .."والآن قد حضرتما فى هذه  الساعة ..فيجب عليكما ان يعرف بعضكما حق بعض ....

مهم جدا لكل من الزوجين


 أن يعرف حقوق الآخر عليه ويؤديها له كاملة غير منقوصة قبل ان يطالبه  بحقوقه عليه يجب أن يؤدى كل منهما واجبه قبل أن يطالب بحقه حتى يعيشا سعداء  ويعمل كل منهما على راحة الآخر .

ومهمة جدا وصية

 " يخضع كل  منكما لصاحبه " أى لا يتمسك كل طرف برأيه مهما كان صائباً بل توجد مشورة  وحوار ومرونة ويعملان بالرأي الأصلح ..مش انا الراجل وكلمتى لازم تمشى    ..وهى انا قلت لا يعنى لأ ....
ويرد الشمامسة استلم يا عريس ....

+ يسلم الكاهن العروس لعريسها: 

 بأن يأخذ يدها اليمنى ويسلمها له فى يده اليمنى ثم يغطى يديها بلفافة  بيضاء نظيفة عليها صليب وهذه اللفافة كانت أصلاً تعطى لكل واحد منهما  استعداداً للتناول حينما كان الاكليل قبل القداس 

أما الآن فهى  تذكير لهما بأن يتناولا فى أسرع وقت ممكن ويداوما على التناول ،   وتسلم  العريس عروسه من يد الكاهن معناها أن تسلمها من الكنيسة وأصبح مسئولاً عنها  أمام الله وأنها أصبحت أمانه فى عنقه يحافظ عليها ويعمل لسعادتها و لا  يقسو عليها ..كما حدث مع طوبيا وسارة أخذ رعوئيل أبو سارة يد ابنته وسلمها  إلى طوبيا قائلاً " إله ابراهيم وإله اسحق وإله يعقوب فليكن معكما وهو  يجمعكما ويكمل بركته عليكما .." 
 ( طو 7 : 15 )    واللفافة بالصليب تعلن تلاقى قلبيهما خفياً من خلال الصليب الذى يغطيهم .






الوصايا والتحليل والبركة

يوصى العريس بهدوء 

"  يجب عليك أيها الابن المبارك .." وصية تدعوه للحب والبذل والعطاء وتحذره  من الأنانية وعدم الاهتمام بالغير فهل أسرعت إلى ما يسر قلبها ....ويرد  الشمامسة " اسمعى يا عروس واصغى 

يوصى الكاهن العروس 

" وأنت أيتها الابنة المباركة .." لو تواضعت لزوجها لعاشت فى سعادة 
الله  وضع أن يكون الرجل هو رأس المرأة والأسرة ووضع فى قلبها هى الحنان  والعاطفة فإذا انقلبت الأوضاع ساءت الأحوال والمثل يقول " البيت الذى تقوم  فيه الدجاجة بعمل الديك لا يستمر "
يرد الشمامسة " زواج طاهر وإكليل .."







 ثم صلاة بركة ختامية للاثنين 

فيها  يركع العروسان أمام الهيكل ويضعان يديهما اليمنى على الكتاب المقدس  أمامهما وهما مغطيتان باللفافة البيضاء  منذ ساعة التسليم وتكون رأساهما  متقاربتين رمز الارتباط والاقتران ..
وهذا تعهد ضمنى أنهم يعملان على حفظ وصايا الله والسير بها .
ويقول  " كذلك يباركك الرب ...( يرشم عليه ) ويبارك زوجته ( ويرشم عليها )  ويقول  " تجعل المحبة الروحانية فى قلبكما " بالمفرد وكأنه أصبح لهما قلب واحد  كما أصبح لهما جسد واحد وفكر واحد ..

يصلوا أبانا الذى والتحاليل والختام والبركة ....

ثم يزف العروسين من الشمامسة بلحن شيرى ماريا إلى باب الكنيسة وينصرف الجميع بسلام .

ملحوظة :

ما  أجمل صور حفل الزفاف أن يجتمع العروسين حول أيقونة السيد المسيح وهو فاتح  ذراعيه أو لأيقونة السيد المسيح على الصليب والعريس والعروس حوله لكيما  يتذكرا دائما أن المسيح هو الذى يجمعهما وأن العطاء والبذل هو مسلكهما فى  الحياة الزوجية ( علاقة ثالوثية أيقونة ثالوثية )






ختام :


إن  كل خطوة من خطوات الإكليل تؤكد أن الكنيسة تتمم فعلاً إلهياً سماوياً فى  حياة العروسين وأن يمين الله غير المرئية هى التى تمتد وتقدس وتبارك وتدشن  وهنيئاً لكل عروسين يتقبلان سر إكليلهما بيد الله والكنيسة على هذا النحو  وبهذا المفهوم .

ليت الرب  يحفظ بيوتنا فى نقاوة وتفاهم وتماسك ويجعلها بيوتاً نموذجية تشهد للمسيح ومؤسسها وراعيها .
copy
*


----------



## القسيس محمد (29 أبريل 2012)

*ربنا يباركك ميرنا  معلومات قيمه
*​


----------



## tasoni queena (29 أبريل 2012)

جميل جدا يا ميرنا

شكرا ليكى


----------



## ميرنا (29 أبريل 2012)

ميرسى لمروركم وردك


----------



## مونيكا 57 (11 يوليو 2012)

*ميرسى للموضوع المهم والمفيد والشرح الوافى
الرب يباركك ميرنا حبيبتى​*


----------

